# Solved: Reset codecs



## laz-o-mano (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm having problems with certain mpeg4 clips wrapped in AVI, which are badly out of sync on my computer but play fine on other PCs. I have tried uninstalling the implied codecs, applying codec packs and uninstalling them again etc. Nothing seems help. 

Is there a way to start from scratch with all codecs? Or is that like shooting sparrows with cannons?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

You can play with these 2 apps.

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/mmview.html

http://en.utilidades-utiles.com/download-codec-sniper.html


----------



## laz-o-mano (Jul 13, 2006)

Great! 

I managed to isolate the problem to the quartz.dll file. I used MMCompView to disable and enable different codecs. It turned out I had two Direct Show video renderer codecs. I diabled one of them - and hey! It worked! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Great. Hers's another app that deals with these issues. It lists and shows the 'Merit' of each filter and allows you to change it. It can get you in trouble though. MMCompView is a simple and easy to understand/reverse solution that usually works.

http://www.softella.com/dsfm/index.en.htm


----------

